

Eric Cantor Defeated by David Brat, Tea Party Challenger, in Primary Upset - gwintrob
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/11/us/politics/eric-cantor-loses-gop-primary.html

======
higherpurpose
Apparently this is bad news for the NSA:

[http://www.vox.com/2014/6/10/5798554/eric-cantors-loss-is-
ba...](http://www.vox.com/2014/6/10/5798554/eric-cantors-loss-is-bad-news-for-
the-nsa)

Was mass surveillance even an issue during these elections? Not that I expect
the corrupt mainstream media to even raise such questions on behalf of the
population.

------
bratsche
I hate to be 'that guy', but does this really belong on hacker news?

